# 26" Ccm Mustang Charger



## johnnys55s (May 17, 2008)

Just bought a CCM MUSTANG CHARGER 26 INCH 3 SPEED SHIFTER  CANDY APPLE RED WITH RED & WHITE CHECKER BANNANA SEAT, ITS IN NOT BAD SHAPE, DONT KNOW THE YEAR, WILL POST PICTURES SOON AS I CAN.


----------



## johnnys55s (Jun 3, 2008)

26" CCM MUSTANG CHARGER 3 SPD, 1969,in good used condition, need shifter knob, chain guard & handle gripps, ALSO LOOKING FOR HUFFY CHEATER SLIK PARTS chain guard, rear tire"slik", .


----------

